# New Ducato sliding door half-way stop



## b6x

Hi all.

Dont suppose anyone has installed a "half-way stop" on the sliding door of the new ducato? If so, any details on how / part numbers etc would be gratefully received. 

Thanks alot,


----------



## 105062

Hi did not know such a thing existed look forward to hearing more !

When fitted can the door then only open half way or can it be "switched off"

Cheers P


----------



## b6x

I think at half-way, the door will stop (like it does when fully open)... and you need to operate handle again to close/open it further. 

Basically, operates the same as the "full stop", just when the door is half open. Handy if you are on a slopey pitch and want to just open the door a little.


----------



## fridgeman

had this on my old ih and miss it very much, i,ll try and locate one through fiat,will let you know how i fair.


----------



## alfonse

*half way door stop*

whats wrong with a loop of string works for me.


----------



## 104746

Hi all,

Interesting to here about this idea - Could really do with something like that for the Sloop to stop it ripping the freestanding awning

Did one ever exist for the older Ducato? (05/06 plate)


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

sloopman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Interesting to here about this idea - Could really do with something like that for the Sloop to stop it ripping the freestanding awning
> 
> Did one ever exist for the older Ducato? (05/06 plate)


Sloopy,

I'm sure there was because the Adria Twin on the 'old' Ducato had one.

I'm also sure there was a thread about 6 months ago with the part details for the new model.

Andy


----------



## tramp

*sliding door*

hi all,
ref sliding door- half way .

we use 2 small magnetic door catches basically sqaurish/oblong like those used for fixing on cupboard doors with 3 screw hols.-plastic from b&q I think.

All we did was position one were the door stops half way or where ever you want the door to rest, and the top one at the same point. Being fixed by the magnet you can easily remove change position especially if the van is slopping forward. they stop the door moving as long as your not heavy handed and if you want the door opened in a hurry just open the door and the catches move

sorry no pics as camera broken at moment, any questions pm me.

glad to be off help. Ps ref the scuttle leak -we sealed ours with sikoflex 3 months ago and no leaks to date and you dont notice the sealent being black also its easily removed if required,

tramp


----------



## tramp

*sliding door*

hi all,tramp


----------



## 101703

b6x said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Dont suppose anyone has installed a "half-way stop" on the sliding door of the new ducato? If so, any details on how / part numbers etc would be gratefully received.
> 
> Thanks alot,


I've tried my local Fiat dealer today as I want one of these for my new van with no success.

Has anyone had any luck finding one of these?


----------



## premiermotorhomes

I have just spoken to Dockgate Fiat, who have clarified that a Fiat part is not available to achieve this.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes


----------

